# Question about Maine Coons?



## Jazzy5686 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi, I am new to this site..and I just recently found out that my cat is a Maine ****. If I would decide to breed him, with another maine ****, what is the normal rate for kittens? I am not sure how much I would be able to charge for a kitten? Does anyone know?? Also...I hear these cats are very good in cat shows? can anyone tell me a little bit about entering a cat into a contest like that?


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Unless you have substantial information about the cat's pedigree, it's not likely that he would be allowed to show with other MC's, at least not in formal shows, regardless of how well he meets the breed standard.

Along the same line, without knowing the cat's genetic history, it would be a _very_ bad idea to breed him...and most responsible breeders wouldn't use a stud of unknown origin (pedigree) anyhow. MC's have suffered (at least IMO) greatly from backyard and amateur breeding by people who are in it hoping to make money (and if there's one thing that I've learned about breeders, it's that responsible breeders do it for the true love of the breed and seldom make a profit in the end). Besides, as the stud owner, you don't get kittens, usually just the stud fee from the queen's owner. I'd _highly_ discourage breeding a cat whose genetic history is not well known, and without some very detailed knowledge of genetics, because it's pretty intense stuff. I'd suggest at least getting involved with a MC rescue for several years to get a deep understanding of the breed and a couple of years studying genetics and learning from good breeders...breeding is not something to get into without careful thought and study, as well as considering what you will do with kittens that don't find homes or who come back to you as adults needing to be rehomed.

I'm a Maine **** lover...grew up with one always around, have a rescued MC cross now, but I'd never even consider breeding because I can't afford it, don't know enough about genetics to do it properly, and I already see way too many cats at the shelter to consider making more.

JMO, though.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I completely agree that breeding your cat is not a good idea. Just the fact that you recently found out the breed shows you know little, if anything about it. Breeding is NOT meant to be money-making. Please don't do it.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Breeding isnt money making.

By the time you have provided sufficiant vet care, injections, insurance etc etc there is little to no money to make.
Sol here is a devon rex breeder and before now she has lost money.
You need to be prepaired to keep any deformed/unwanted kittens and even pay for life long vet care with them.
If you do not know the pedigree of your cat then the kittens are not worth very much at all.

If you want to become a maine **** breeder then go to cat shows, get to know experinced breeders, learn about breeding, not just the little money but everything else. And then if you still want to breed buy a maine **** with a good pedigree which is show quality etc etc.

Moved to breeding.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> If you want to become a maine **** breeder then go to cat shows, get to know experinced breeders, learn about breeding, not just the little money but everything else. And then if you still want to breed buy a maine **** with a good pedigree which is show quality etc etc.


And work with a Maine **** Rescue to get to know the breed intimately. They're a great breed, the best cats on earth (at least in _my_ completely unbiased opinion :wink: ), but they do have quirks and inheritable health issues that a breeder must be aware of _before_ the kittens show up.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I own a pedigree maine ****, which I purchased from a breeder with the necessary papers and registration. 

She breeds Maine coons and Birmans and charges enough to cover vet bills and food, but ultimately she makes no profit for what she does. She also shows her cats, which costs as she has to pay to enter them etc. 

Breeders do not breed for money, they breed to improve and preserve the breed. 

If you do have papers and your cat is registered with an appropriate association I suggest you contact the organisers of shows and ask for what they look for in shows, however generally genetics plays a huge part and cats with grand champion studs and queens as parents generally do well... My cats father is a Grand Champion, his mother is not, however at present I have not showed him.


----------



## CatMommy626 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Breeding...*

Well, my persian Isabel was $200, but Maine Coons, dunno. :?


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Please heed these advice as they are right on target. I also have a MC from a reputable breeder and have since become good friends with her and help her out at the cat shows. I have seen how much work is required to even just get a cat ready to show, let alone all the genetics that you have to know about your cat before it can be entered in the show.

As everyone pointed out, responsible breeders hardly make any money at all, just enough to cover their vet bills and supplies for the cats.

And think about what would happen if you sell a kitten not knowing that your cat carried some genetic problems (for example hypertrophic cardio myopathy which happens to be one of the probs associated with MCs)? You could be liable not only to refund the purchase price of the kitten, but possibly the vet expenses the owners have incurred. And what about the heartache the owners would have to go thru?

If you really want to breed for the purpose of advancing the breed, please work with a reputable breeder who can show you the ropes, and work with a rescue group to learn what this breed is all about.

Just my two cents...


----------



## mushy (Nov 9, 2004)

*breeding Maine ****'s*

How did you find out your cat is a Maine ****? Do you have registration papers? Did he ome from a breeder who gve you breeding rights? I only ask because you won't be able to show him as a Maine **** less he is registered CFA, CFF , TICA or an other registry unless you show him as a HHP pet and then I think he needs to be an alter. Showing Maine Coons is very compettive and unless you have a cat from a responsible breeder who s willing to mentor you, I hate to sy it, but you are on your own out there. It is very expensive to show and breed purebred cats. It is also not for the faint of heart. Between aMndayand a Thursday I had poured over $900. into a queen trying t save her life only to lose her in the end and have 7 babies to bottle raise. It an be heartbreaking and costly. If you thinkyou kitty cane shown, neuter him and show him as a household pet. Showing can be fun. best of luck.


----------

